# The Enteric Nervous System: A Second Brain



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The Enteric Nervous System: A Second Brain MICHAEL D. GERSHON Columbia University http://www.hosppract.com/issues/1999/07/gershon.htm ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

